
To be mindful in turbulent times, turn to an ancient form of entertainment - vlutton
http://vincelutton.com/to-be-mindful-in-turbulent-times-turn-to-an-ancient-form-of-entertainment/
======
lianmunoz
no. people without ADHD are not 'living with a form of ADHD' and your 'cure'
for ADHD is tantamount to dismissing the struggle of those with clinical
depression with a quip about just going outside and getting fresh air.

~~~
vlutton
I was diagnosed with ADHD over 20 years ago. I took medicine to help cope it
with it for much of my life, by choice, I chose to try to find other remedies
on it.

This is certainly not medical advice and is very much anecdotal, but I do find
that simple remedies of getting outside, meditating, and exercising regularly
help me a lot with managing my negative symptoms. I appreciate your view point
and can see your point. My goal was to share something that has anecdotally
helped me in the hopes that it might help someone else.

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond, it means a lot.

~~~
lianmunoz
Great, I have an ADHD diagnosis as well. In fact, my coping strategies are
pretty similar to yours. Framing what is otherwise an interesting idea for a
mindfulness practice for the masses as an easy "cure" is not only speaking for
all of us, it diminutizes the condition for those who don't understand what
life is like when you just can't point your mind at the thing in front of you.
I get enough of 'well, everyone has trouble focusing sometimes,' which is why
I even bothered to dig up my login to comment. Thanks for the level response,
I had reservations that any response might turn into a poo-slinging contest
and I'm glad it didn't!

